# extra parts- water in lower unit



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Did you check driveshaft and shift shaft seals?
Sucks, but at this point i wont reseal a lower unit anymore unless i do all the seals at once


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

No I haven't yet I just figured I'd rreplace all the seals. It'sa ggood little motor so I'll take care of her.


----------



## priscillatgorilla (Nov 29, 2014)

> Did you check driveshaft and shift shaft seals?
> Sucks, but at this point i wont reseal a lower unit anymore unless i do all the seals at once




that's good advice !

just replacing one seal is asking for trouble !
reseal the entire lower unit - replace water pump
pressure/vacuum test !


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> No I haven't yet I just figured I'd rreplace all the seals. It'sa ggood little motor so I'll take care of her.


Yea i had the same motor on my old skiff, solid simple motor.
was flat yesterday, picked up a few peanuts


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Ah nice dude. New job is crushing me. I'm finally one of those guys that can't fish all the time. You'rea tech yeah? Know how much someone would charge to rreplace all the seals?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Probably going to run a littleover an hours labor plus ballpark $30 in seals and gear oil. So depending on shop rate rough estimate $130-150


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Ah appreciate it dude. Thanks


----------

